# What does my new 2009 TCR Advanced Frame weigh?



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

Yo, 

I just got a Large 2009 TCR Frame/Fork. ( non-sl, non-isp ).
Guys know what it weighs in the real world? 
Thanks.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Well if you have the frame and fork, and I have the complete bike built up...then shouldn't I be asking you what it weighs?


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

Nope. I got a TCR3 complete. Then stripped the 105 and wheels and built it with Rival and DA crank. 

Didn't have the scale to weigh it before I built it. It's pretty heavy as I weighed the whole bike at the LBS after today's ride. It came in at 16.5 pounds. 
There's a post on weight weenies that the SL version in a 54cm weighs 1100g. People say the non-sl version weighs 140g more. So, I figure around 1240g ??
Not a lightweight but has a relaxed ride which is nice.


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

The TCR Advanced frame is actually pretty light. Since you have the 2009 TCR Adv 3, it came with an alloy steerer which makes the fork really heavy compared to all carbon like the rest of the models. According to Giant's International Site, the frame weighs 1030grams for a Medium. You also have to keep in mind that the SLs frame weight includes the seatpost (pin). So the 140-155 gram difference is really when comparing the framesets. Breakdown is below. 

FF-TCR ADVANCED	WEIGHT lb / WEIGHT g
Frame	2.27 / 1030.00
Fork	0.74 / 340.00
Seat pin	0.44 / 200.00
Total frame set weight 3.64 / 1655.00

Advanced SL
Frame	2.20 / 1000.00
Fork	0.70 / 320.00
Seat clamp	0.19 / 90.00
Total frame set weight 3.29 / 1497.00


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

Nice. Thanks for the info although I think it is somewhat padded. 

So, the difference in forks in only 20g between and alloy and carbon steerer?


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

skygodmatt said:


> Nice. Thanks for the info although I think it is somewhat padded.
> 
> So, the difference in forks in only 20g between and alloy and carbon steerer?


Nope, the 340gr is for the all carbon TCR advanced fork and the 320gr is for the TCR advanced SL. I believe the alloy steerer version is at least 100 grams heavier than the carbon one. 2 of my friends have the same frameset as you and they say the fork is heavy as shiz. Sorry they couldn't get a weight on it though.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

Cool. I could always take my fork off easily and weigh it. 

I am so impressed with my TCR3 frame-- that I like it as much as my Cervelo R3 which is more than twice the price. Both are different in good ways. I'll probably go get a 2010 SL frame now. You never know how you're gonna like a frame until you put about about a week on it. I've done over 300 miles on it in less than a week. She's a comfy ship for sure.


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

Good to hear, i'm still waiting for my TCR Advanced 1 to come in. The date keeps getting kicked back. Didn't you used to ride a Specialized? This is my first Giant road bike and all i've ridden before is only Specialized. Can you give a little more feed back on how the TCR rides, handles, etc...?


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

Good memory.
I raced the crap out of Specialized. I had the 2008 Tarmac SL and an S-works aluminum before that and a Scott CR1 and 2008 Madone in between the two. 

The Tarmac SL was good. Did everything well. It was very good but not great. The head tube was too dam long. I hear the SL2's are better and stiffer.
My S-works aluminum was cheap and stiff but come on, it's aluminum and not a magic carpet ride.

The Giant TCR 2009 edition is great. It's more comfortable and stiffer than my Tarmac was. The handling is very good as its VERY stable. It's more stable and less twitchy than my Cervelo R3 but my R3 will out corner it in really tight turns on the downhill. The Giant feels more relaxed and mellow but will ramp up to speed quick when you ask it. The road feel on the Giant is very damped like the Cervelo but the Cervelo is livelier. The TCR climbs great but you don't sense the speed as much as on the R3. I'm in the same gear,same cadence,same 7 mile grade --and have the same time as on the R3.

My Scott CR1 did not get along with me. It made me hurt and I could feel every pebble but it was fast. 
The 2008 Madone 5.2 did everything well and was comfortable for sure. But I did not like the front end. They are really steep which I really don't like but some racers love that as they turn in WAY fast. Personal preference for sure.
My Cervelo S2 made me hurt too but that was very fast at speed. 

I really love the TCR as much as my R3. They are different personalities. In my opinion, two of the best bikes ever made. I will only sell my TCR when I get the SL version with the carbon fork steerer. Otherwise, the TCR is a keeper in the stable next to my beloved R3.

It's all personal preference. The reality is every year we find the perfect bike then the next year we find a better one. These frames just keep getting better to keep us addicted. 
I suppose this is healthier than a real drug habit.


----------



## timkstl (Mar 25, 2009)

i just put together my advanced 1 on christmas eve. nothing but trainer time and a quick ride up and down the block. certainly, the stiffness is there! can't wait to see what it's like.


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

timkstl said:


> i just put together my advanced 1 on christmas eve. nothing but trainer time and a quick ride up and down the block. certainly, the stiffness is there! can't wait to see what it's like.


Good to hear, any pics?


----------



## timkstl (Mar 25, 2009)

ah, just one. and it's a basement shot, which seems to be frowned upon amongst these forums, but what the heck...

advanced 1


----------

